# Update on Dawson forest bear



## Hawkeye41 (May 9, 2017)

I received my certificate from Boone and Crockett by mail yesterday .


----------



## jbogg (May 9, 2017)

Congrats on a great bear!  Still looking for my first one.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 9, 2017)

Awesome.  I live about 2 miles from there as the crow flies and I have some monster bears on my cam.  Congrats that's a really cool thing u got there.


----------



## mar0311 (May 9, 2017)

*mar0311*

Congrats! Memories of the Hunter, last a lifetime..


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 9, 2017)

Congrats James!


----------



## The mtn man (May 10, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Bkeepr (May 10, 2017)

That's great!  I'm working on my first one


----------



## 308 (May 17, 2017)

That's a trophy in and of itself!


----------



## scott stokes (May 29, 2017)

What did this bear weigh?


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 30, 2017)

scott stokes said:


> What did this bear weigh?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=885443&highlight=


----------



## Hawkeye41 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Bear age*

Called bear biologists he had test results back from bear was 7 years old


----------



## woods-wise (Aug 19, 2017)

*a truck full*

My brother and I saw it the day you brought it to Southers
A truck full !!!
Congrats !!!


----------



## nchunterga19 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hawkeye41 said:


> Called bear biologists he had test results back from bear was 7 years old



did you end up mounting him? what a giant!


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 24, 2017)

*never ate bear*

how is it? 

Congrats!


----------

